# IRS rearends



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade my rearend and was thinking about going with the IRS package but not sure if it's worth the money I'm looking to add HP to around 700 but not until I finish upgrade my trans and rearend to handle the power any recommendations would be more than helpful


----------

